# Wrek it Ralph End Credits



## Tigercougar (Feb 8, 2013)

HOLY FUCK IT'S CHEMICAL PLANT ZONE. Damn...maybe I should've went to see this.

[video=youtube;aq_JA5RJGxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq_JA5RJGxc&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 8, 2013)

Hot damn you're right! 'Dat zone...

I thought Wreck-It Ralph wasn't spectacular, but I can recommend it. Especially for a video game fan.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 8, 2013)

Not enough Gradius. :I

I loved this movie. Ralph is an asshole sometimes in Sonic Transformed though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I loved this movie. Ralph is an asshole sometimes in Sonic Transformed though.


He's in Sega Racers Transofrmed??? Also...



> Not enough Gradius. :I


You would. <3.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn that song is catchy. Kinda wierd to see a FPS in a Disney film though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> He's in Sega Racers Transofrmed??? Also...
> 
> You would. <3.



Well it makes sense! It along with R-Type dooooominaaaateeeeed arcades at that time. 
And yes, he was a special appearance in Transformed. I wish he had a stage too. Would have been REAL cool if the "unfinished bonus level" (Vanellope's home) was "finished" and put as a DLC track in the game. That would be fucking AWESOME actually.


----------

